# Retroarch on Android (SD card issue)



## Divineheresy88 (May 28, 2022)

Hey all

I've tried to reach out to Retroarch and they've yet to get back to me. I've got an S20 ultra that I wanna use as an emualtion phone but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to make my SD card show up on Retroarch; any other emulators I use doesn't seem to have this issue. 

Anyone know what's going on with retroarch?

Ty!


----------



## yuyuyup (May 28, 2022)

maybe it's a "scoped storage" issue, looks like it was fixed in February, did you install the latest build?  "Scoped storage" introduced in Android 11


----------



## Divineheresy88 (May 28, 2022)

yuyuyup said:


> maybe it's a "scoped storage" issue, looks like it was fixed in February, did you install the latest build?  "Scoped storage" introduced in Android 11



I believe I have but i'll do an uninstall/reinstall of the latest versions to see if anything changes.


----------



## Divineheresy88 (May 28, 2022)

Uninstalled/reinstalled and it did ask permission but still I don't see any way to view my SD card via retroarch


----------



## yuyuyup (May 28, 2022)

Divineheresy88 said:


> Uninstalled/reinstalled and it did ask permission but still I don't see any way to view my SD card via retroarch


Sorry, I should have suggested try that "nightly" version with the fix, it might not be implemented in the normal release yet from what I can tell (this might be the case since this fix is fairly recent.)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 4, 2022)

One: Using newer versions of RetroArch does not mean that it's exclusive to use new version of cores.
You can totally use older versions of RetroArch and download current cores.

Two: RetroArch on mobile is a bit funky. It won't show directories as a computer does. Intead it'll show something like: storage/internalSD 
or
storage/externalSD 

(or something along those lines, can't remember as I only used RA on mobile once)

So be sure that "externalSD" is actually showing up in your directories.


----------

